# Norrod's Red Anna x Norrod's Red Pirate



## GPK (Jul 18, 2015)

*XXX*

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like another quality breeding....hope it works out!
Have I seen Anna? at the show?
GPK, you have some damn good looking females down there.....Allie, Penny, etc.
Penny (Diana x Jake) has that Diana look to her that she throws so hard.........my Badger (Diana x Freddy...who was Mo Jim x Princess also) shows that same look. Rangy and beautiful color, and an attitude to match LOL 

Good luck


----------



## GPK (Jul 18, 2015)

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GPK (Jul 18, 2015)

Attached images not needed


----------



## GPK (Jul 18, 2015)

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Excellent news GPK! Would love to see some pictures of them when possible. Thanks for letting us know.

Joe


----------

